# 2003 Chevrolet G2500 Express Cargo Van



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Would this likely have the 6.0 in it?

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/6897130542.html

The CFO had someone turn in front of her last night and the Wrangler is down for a while, but we really need something cheap and readily available. Definitely wouldn't be a long term vehicle.

Looks pretty clean...thoughts?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your considering replacing her Wrangler with a cargo van?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Other then a missing fuel door and a rust hole in the side door it looks like, but they all do it there... You can then throw a skid of salt in the side doors and use it for side walk crew... 

Plus the front doors can be sold to the 4500/5500 guys when if it dies... Dibs on pass door...

Says V8 so that's gets rid of a 4.3...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Your considering replacing her Wrangler with a cargo van?


Lol...no. Gardening company is short on vehicles. And we need something enclosed for hauling EPIC amounts of annuals.

She needs a rental or we need another vehicle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Other then a missing fuel door and a rust hole in the side door it looks like, but they all do it there... You can then throw a skid of salt in the side doors and use it for side walk crew...
> 
> Plus the front doors can be sold to the 4500/5500 guys when if it dies... Dibs on pass door...
> 
> Says V8 so that's gets rid of a 4.3...


Its only a few miles from the bunker, probably go look at it. It's in better condition than 2 of the 3 other trucks.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...no. Gardening company is short on vehicles. And we need something enclosed for hauling EPIC amounts of annuals.


Ooooh, that makes more sense then. Cuz I was thinking she'd have a pretty strong opinion on that matter, more so than we would.

Seems like the perfect temporary vehicle then - what the hell else are you going to buy for under $3k these days? 4 months of payments on a new one?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

She's the one that found it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll bet when that shelving was new it was more than $2800 by itself


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sold already...so take the freaking ad off craigslist you blooming idiot.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Guess someone else thought it was a good deal too then...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Apparently


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Guess someone else thought it was a good deal too then...


Fred...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Fred...


And his 3 "friends".


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Would this likely have the 6.0 in it?
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/6897130542.html
> 
> ...


 Yes should be a 6.0, oh wait I'll go outside and let you know for sure.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sold already...so take the freaking ad off craigslist you blooming idiot.


Boy, it's like you were trying to adopt that truck


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

cwren2472 said:


> Boy, it's like you were trying to adopt that truck


Maybe he was gonna name it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know it is gone now, but just so you know if you stumble across another one. These are the motor options that I have seen in my years of GM cargo vans.

If I am missing one, someone please correct me. 

1996-2002 - 4.3L V6 - 5.0L V8 - 5.7L V8 - 6.5L V8 Diesel
2001-2002 also had a big block 8.1L V8 option (might be a few 2000's also?)

The body style front end like you were looking at stated in 2003
2003-current - 4.3L V6 - 4.8L V8 - 6.0L V8
???? - 2016 - 6.6L V8 Duramax
2003-2014 - 5.3L V8

Never had a V6 van yet. 

5.7 was bullet proof, 6.0 is still bullet proof. The 4.8L's have a 6 or 7 speed trans IIRC so it does pretty good on fuel and can pull a trailer if need be.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/6894115014.html

She found this one Saturday night. Looks pretty decent, a bit more than we wanted to spend in a hurry...but what do you do?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/6894115014.html
> 
> She found this one Saturday night. Looks pretty decent, a bit more than we wanted to spend in a hurry...but what do you do?


Is that the same van that Fred pressure washed and relisted?

Edit: my bad, this one has 5000 fewer miles


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Is that the same van that Fred pressure washed and relisted?
> 
> Edit: my bad, this one has 5000 fewer miles


 Never heard of rocking the clock?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/6894115014.html
> 
> She found this one Saturday night. Looks pretty decent, a bit more than we wanted to spend in a hurry...but what do you do?


I got a Duramax 1 ton that I will let go cheap...

you will need to put a trans in it, but other than that.. she is cherry. Thumbs Up

I think it only has 280k on the clock... just getting broke in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If it's just getting broke in, why does it need a transmission?

There's a Wienermobile for sale in Naperville I have my eye on...Todd is looking for another founder's fee.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I got a Duramax 1 ton that I will let go cheap...
> 
> you will need to put a trans in it, but other than that.. she is cherry. Thumbs Up
> I got the Allison with a 5 year old rebuild not many miles. Make offer.
> I think it only has 280k on the clock... just getting broke in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/hvo/d/naperville-weinermobile-for-sale/6902967362.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What about this one?

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/d/otsego-2012-ford-series-cargo-van/6901792252.html

I know it's even more money, but it's half the miles and a hell of a lot newer for the $1000


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/hvo/d/naperville-weinermobile-for-sale/6902967362.html


Imagine the free publicity you'd get showing up to jobsites in that

Would it be a cardinal sin to repaint the Weinermobile Oomkes green?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it's just getting broke in, why does it need a transmission?
> 
> There's a Wienermobile for sale in Naperville I have my eye on...Todd is looking for another founder's fee.


The motor is just getting broke in... the trans is just plain broke.

That Wienermobile is a hell of a deal! Thumbs Up


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> That Wienermobile is a hell of a deal! Thumbs Up


I can totally see that going viral


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

This guy got taken... almost $52K out the door... 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/hvo/d/lemont-30-hour-kubota-ssv75/6902710504.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> This guy got taken... almost $52K out the door...
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/hvo/d/lemont-30-hour-kubota-ssv75/6902710504.html


It'd be tough for Mark to deliver plants with that


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I know it's even more money, but it's half the miles and a hell of a lot newer for the $1000


You can't take it with you when you go.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> It'd be tough for Mark to deliver plants with that


Sorry, good point... Mark distracted me with that Winermobile post...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Would this likely have the 6.0 in it?
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/6897130542.html
> 
> ...


It had a 5.3L just in case it helps you sleep at night.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry, good point... Mark distracted me with that Winermobile post...


Yeah, with Mark driving it, it probably would be a *WINER*mobile


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> I got the Allison with a 5 year old rebuild not many miles. Make offer.


Allison will not fit the cargo van. The cargo van is a detuned Duramax with a 4L80E behind it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Would it be a cardinal sin to repaint the Weinermobile Oomkes green?


I am pretty sure that weinermobile is already Oomkes green... :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I am pretty sure that weinermobile is already Oomkes green... :laugh:


Oh, actually I forgot that his vans are patriot approved Red, White, and Blue. And what the hell is more American than the Weinermobile already?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Imagine the free publicity you'd get showing up to jobsites in that
> 
> Would it be a cardinal sin to repaint the Weinermobile Oomkes green?


I said the exact same thing when I sent him the link...It's a marketing bonanza...The ROI would be insane...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I said the exact same thing when I sent him the link...It's a marketing bonanza...The ROI would be insane...


Can't afford the finders fee...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't afford the finders fee...


I Know


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> I said the exact same thing when I sent him the link...It's a marketing bonanza...The ROI would be insane...


Maybe we need to all chip in and buy it for him


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

cwren2472 said:


> Maybe we need to all chip in and buy it for him


Isn't that what the bounce house ticket fees are going towards?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Maybe we need to all chip in and buy it for him


I'm Bizzie


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it's just getting broke in, why does it need a transmission?
> 
> There's a Wienermobile for sale in Naperville I have my eye on...Todd is looking for another founder's fee.


It would be perfect for the sausage fest...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think its caravan/cheby...sidedoor hatchback, perfect for plant deliveries...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Business in the front ..... Party in the back ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> I Know


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr.Markus said:


> I think its caravan/cheby...sidedoor hatchback, perfect for plant deliveries...
> View attachment 193692


I love the fact that it has 2 bumpers in the back. Perfect for when the monkeys back it into a mailbox or light pole..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

@FredG ready
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/morrison-chevrolet-gseries-2500-van/6903258360.html


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/chewelah-1956-dodge-power-wagon-with/6884810969.html


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/kalispell-pickup/6889199342.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> @FredG ready
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/morrison-chevrolet-gseries-2500-van/6903258360.html


That would work perfect for Mark. He can make a road trip to Denver in his new Weinermobile to go get it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/chewelah-1956-dodge-power-wagon-with/6884810969.html


She's purty...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> @FredG ready
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/morrison-chevrolet-gseries-2500-van/6903258360.html


 Already bought one.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> She's purty...


It's already the right color. Just hide it from the CFO.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> It's already the right color. Just hide it from the CFO.


Always found hiding things in the open works the best. When they do ask say I've had it for a while and it's been sitting there the whole time....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Always found hiding things in the open works the best. When they do ask say I've had it for a while and it's been sitting there the whole time....


Having junk "blend" in at the yard is the easy part... 75k missing from an account may draw some red flags...

Where did that truck come from...? Oh don't you remember I bought that one at that auction last year...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Having junk "blend" in at the yard is the easy part... 75k missing from an account may draw some red flags...
> 
> Where did that truck come from...? Oh don't you remember I bought that one at that auction last year...


This is why you have your own "fun ticket" account....


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

BUFF said:


> This is why you have your own "fun ticket" account....


Ditching 75k from the wife, you're a brave man


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm very perturbed my thread has been hijacked...I would never do such a thing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Ditching 75k from the wife, you're a brave man


It's all in how you train them...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> It's already the right color. Just hide it from the CFO.


I thought it looked red


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

try countyline auto on 48th & bauer rd. normally have a bunch for sale


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher said:


> try countyline auto on 48th & bauer rd. normally have a bunch for sale


Will do, thanks.

Can't seem to find a website.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

countryview auto sales sorry


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hey @LapeerLandscape

If you can put down the Fireball long enough, go take a look at this truck for the CFO (since I know you won't do it for me).

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lapeer-2012-chevrolet-silverado-2500hd/6900623468.html


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hey @LapeerLandscape
> 
> If you can put down the Fireball long enough, go take a look at this truck for the CFO (since I know you won't do it for me).
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lapeer-2012-chevrolet-silverado-2500hd/6900623468.html


I look at it twice a day to and from work. BTW fireball is more important.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hey @LapeerLandscape
> 
> If you can put down the Fireball long enough, go take a look at this truck for the CFO (since I know you won't do it for me).
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lapeer-2012-chevrolet-silverado-2500hd/6900623468.html


Has it been for sale for a while? One of the pics shows snow in the bed


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I look at it twice a day to and from work. BTW fireball is more important.


Don't do it Randy...He makes a lot of false promises on finders fees ....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Has it been for sale for a while? One of the pics shows snow in the bed


Yes, it's sold thirty times already but the buyers can't find the location to pick it up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes, it's sold thirty times already but the buyers can't find the location to pick it up...


Its in the grandcrapids craigslist add.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think the price is a bit ambitious for a 7 year old used plow truck


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Highish miles for a 12 but seems to be in nice shape for a 7 year old work truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I look at it twice a day to and from work. BTW fireball is more important.


Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://johnandsonsauto.com/2007-Ch...ed-Truck/GrandRapids-MI/12624905/Details.aspx

Wow....if my math is correct, 490.5 hours and 258,000 miles comes out to aboot 527 miles an hour. I had no idea Chebbies were _THAT_ fast.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I get 525.993 mph ....... you are faster .....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://johnandsonsauto.com/2007-Ch...ed-Truck/GrandRapids-MI/12624905/Details.aspx
> 
> Wow....if my math is correct, 490.5 hours and 258,000 miles comes out to aboot 527 miles an hour. I had no idea Chebbies were _THAT_ fast.


You're assuming the engine had to be running the whole time it was traveling. If you turned the truck off every time you went down hill, then the average speed only needs to be about 260 mph. Simple math.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://johnandsonsauto.com/2007-Ch...ed-Truck/GrandRapids-MI/12624905/Details.aspx
> 
> Wow....if my math is correct, 490.5 hours and 258,000 miles comes out to aboot 527 miles an hour. I had no idea Chebbies were _THAT_ fast.


You split the milage with your trailer , everybody knows that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I get 525.993 mph ....... you are faster .....


Try imperial division instead of metric.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The 5.3 any good?

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/d/hudsonville-2004-chevrolet-silverado/6915709494.html


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Here, the brake and fuel lines would be rotted. The exhaust manifold studs rott and break. They are more comfortable to drive than a Ferd.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The 5.3 any good?
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/d/hudsonville-2004-chevrolet-silverado/6915709494.html


Wong colour


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> They are more comfortable to drive than a Ferd.


Not for me, after a couple hrs in a GM I'm stiff.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Not for me, after a couple hrs in a GM I'm stiff.


TMI


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> TMI


So living in the gutter, eh..... My walking legs and back get stiff.....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> So living in the gutter, eh..... My walking legs and back get stiff.....


Sure


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

On a more serious note, we have a 3 yo 3500 Chevy for the shop and the thing rides _awful_. My boss' F350 is actually much smoother. I know neither of these are necessarily applicable to the 1/2 ton being discussed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Wong colour


I know...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> On a more serious note, we have a 3 yo 3500 Chevy for the shop and the thing rides _awful_. My boss' F350 is actually much smoother. I know neither of these are necessarily applicable to the 1/2 ton being discussed.


that's nice...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> that's nice...


It isn't nice. Didn't you read my post?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Not for me, after a couple hrs in a GM I'm stiff.


 Nevermind.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...


Jeep has a new style pick up coming out. The CFO would look good in that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Jeep has a new style pick up coming out. The CFO would look good in that.


Waiting for the diesel model. They come in Oomkes green too...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Waiting for the diesel model. They come in Oomkes green too...


Someone from meatchicken posted a 4×4 van on CL finds this morning. Maybe you should look at it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Someone from meatchicken posted a 4×4 van on CL finds this morning. Maybe you should look at it.


Who?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


No, won.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Can't remember. I think it was the guy who does directional boring. Maybe he's just boring?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Can't remember. I think it was the guy who does directional boring. Maybe he's just boring?


No humour in Wizzconsin either.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Can't remember. I think it was the guy who does directional boring. Maybe he's just boring?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The 5.3 any good?
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/d/hudsonville-2004-chevrolet-silverado/6915709494.html


@Philbilly2 will be proud...just bought my first GM.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Philbilly2 will be proud...just bought my first GM.


It was the green, wasn't it?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> It was the green, wasn't it?


It looks like it's red to me..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> It was the green, wasn't it?


What green?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> It looks like it's red to me..


You have to turn the contrast dial on your phone. If you see it scrolling by, try the vertical hold dial too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> You have to turn the contrast dial on your phone. If you see it scrolling by, try the vertical hold dial too.


Etch-a-sketch???


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> You have to turn the contrast dial on your phone. If you see it scrolling by, try the vertical hold dial too.


Tthhhaaannkkk yuoo


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Etch-a-sketch???







https://petapixel.com/2019/04/15/the-worlds-first-etch-a-sketch-digital-camera/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Philbilly2 will be proud...just bought my first GM.


GMC...…


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Philbilly2 will be proud...just bought my first GM.


Ebling comish cheque come...?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Philbilly2 will be proud...just bought my first GM.


Someone has gone to the dark side.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Someone has gone to the dark side.


Better than drinking Heineken or Blue Moon...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better than drinking Heineken or Blue Moon...


I gotta drink, got a Lucus in tonight. And it's a warranty job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I gotta drink, got a Lucus in tonight. And it's a warranty job.


A warranty on a Lucus???

I'm stunned.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A warranty on a Lucus???
> 
> I'm stunned.


Anyone who's never dealt with this #@&# has no idea what it's like. But I stand behind my work. Eat it and move on.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Someone has gone to the dark side.


Probably got the mini version of 6.0L but atleast he finally learned his lesson on those


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Probably got the mini version of 6.0L but atleast he finally learned his lesson on those


Even a blind squirrel can find a nut...sometimes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would have least you my ice cream van for the summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I would have least you my ice cream van for the summer.


I tried to get in touch...didn't have your burner phone number.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Philbilly2 will be proud...just bought my first GM.


He's not the only one...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Make sure it fits in your garage .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> He's not the only one...


LOL

Maybe I should have said first car???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anyways, took it for a test drive yesterday. Transmission is smooth, no slipping. No clunks in the suspension. New NOx sensor, tires and muffler. Could use shocks. 4wd and AC both work fine. Some minor door dings and scratches. Only real rust I could find on the body is the left corner of the box next to the tailgate. Just starting to bubble. Guessing an older guy drove it as it is in excellent condition for an '04 and not a ton of miles. 

But the way our Dakota box is looking, it is kind of an embarrassment to pull up to customers with it. Be nicer to have a truck that can pull a heavier trailer occasionally. Good for a weeding crew, picking up plants, chasing parts, etc.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyways, took it for a test drive yesterday. Transmission is smooth, no slipping. No clunks in the suspension. New NOx sensor, tires and muffler. Could use shocks. 4wd and AC both work fine. Some minor door dings and scratches. Only real rust I could find on the body is the left corner of the box next to the tailgate. Just starting to bubble. Guessing an older guy drove it as it is in excellent condition for an '04 and not a ton of miles.
> 
> But the way our Dakota box is looking, it is kind of an embarrassment to pull up to customers with it. Be nicer to have a truck that can pull a heavier trailer occasionally. Good for a weeding crew, picking up plants, chasing parts, etc.


You'll be able to show some class pulling up to a clients with a GM vs others Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> You'll be able to show some class pulling up to a clients with a GM vs others Thumbs Up


If you say so...I was a bit surprised. I don't have Sasquatch legs but it does actually have enough legroom for me.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...I was a bit surprised. I don't have Sasquatch legs but it does actually have enough legroom for me.


Does it look like the rocker panels were replaced, or are they still in good original shape? This is what usually rusts out 1st on this vintage GM truck. 
Floor shift 4wd, or button / knob?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Does it look like the rocker panels were replaced, or are they still in good original shape? This is what usually rusts out 1st on this vintage GM truck.
> Floor shift 4wd, or button / knob?


99.9% sure everything is original. Knocked on panels and couldn't find any bondo either. Not even rust on the door crimp.

Push button, left of steering wheel.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im starting to think that Shawzer is one of the old farmers who prints off memes from his computer and brings them to the diner on a clipboard...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 99.9% sure everything is original. Knocked on panels and couldn't find any bondo either. Not even rust on the door crimp.


Not sure if they do it your way, but here we under-oil the trucks every fall. Goes a long way to slowing down the rust issues.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 194296


We've noticed...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

2600 posts and I have been noticed ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Philbilly2 will be proud...just bought my first GM.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


>


It needs shocks, they look like OEM. Bilsteins still the best?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It needs shocks, they look like OEM. Bilsteins still the best?


In my opinion yes.

I have put 5100's on every one that I have had in the past.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


>


What is it with all the love birds in the park pics today?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> What is it with all the love birds in the park pics today?


3 day week...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> What is it with all the love birds in the park pics today?


Feeling lonely?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Feeling lonely?


Na, I have rosie and her sisters when I get home.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Feeling lonely?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> What is it with all the love birds in the park pics today?


Stop taking my thread oof topic...I hate it when people do that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> In my opinion yes.
> 
> I have put 5100's on every one that I have had in the past.


Maybe it'll stiffen the ride up a bit, feels like I'm in a car...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe it'll stiffen the ride up a bit, feels like I'm in a car...


It's a GM and expected....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stop taking my thread oof topic...I hate it when people do that.


Cause you can't?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Cause you can't?


Eggzactly...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe it'll stiffen up a bit, feels like I'm ...


Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Nevermind


Took someone long enough...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Took someone long enough...


I stopped reading this thread when it went off topic...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I stopped reading this thread when it went off topic...


And yet here you are...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And yet here you are...


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where?


Eggzactly


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe it'll stiffen the ride up a bit, feels like I'm in a car...


It will not make it feel like a hayrack like you are used to.

If you are looking for a crappy ride, you buy a dodge or a ford... if you want a smooth ride, you buy GM. :laugh:


----------

